
Groovify CUBA Platform – An Overview of Groovy - mariodavid
http://www.road-to-cuba-and-beyond.com/groovify-cuba-app-groovy-overview/
======
vorg
> we can invite Groovy to the party

Do you mean Apache Groovy? Since the former "Codehaus Groovy" joined the
Apache Software Foundation, it's been an Apache requirement that it be
referred to as "Apache Groovy" at least once in a prominent place in all
promotional literature about it. (Many of the Apache Groovy PMC members are
ignoring this requirement though.)

------
brudgers
The CUBA Platform: [https://www.cuba-platform.com/](https://www.cuba-
platform.com/)

